# Siemens Motorklemmbrett bestellen



## tnightlife (22 September 2017)

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht, ob ich hier ganz richtig bin. Wenn ja, bitte verschieben.

Ich habe das Kunststoff Motorklemmbrett in einem 1AV3090B 1LE1003-0EB0 kaputt gemacht. Nummer auf Klemmbrett 51058090001000.
Wo kann man das Klemmbrett (als privat) bestellen? 

Auf der Homepage habe ich nichts gefunden. Wenn ich die Klemmbrettnummer im Internet eingebe, komme ich an Seiten, die keine Original Siemensteile anbieten.
Zum Beispiel hier -> https://www.elektro-kahlhorn.de/motorklemmbrett-kl240::1135.html
Von den Ausmaßen passt es jedoch.

Weiß eventuell jemand wo man an sowas ran kommt?

Beste Grüße


----------



## oliver.tonn (22 September 2017)

Also ich finde in der Siemens Mall die Klemmbretter nicht einzeln, nur die Motore.


----------



## oliver.tonn (22 September 2017)

Bei Siemens kann man wohl doch das Klemmbrett einzeln bestellen, allerdings braucht man dazu wohl einige Daten mehr, unter anderem die Seriennummer.


----------



## tnightlife (22 September 2017)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Bei Siemens kann man wohl doch das Klemmbrett einzeln bestellen, allerdings braucht man dazu wohl einige Daten mehr, unter anderem die Seriennummer.



Danke für deine Antwort. Seriennummer? Von dem Motor oder dem Klemmbrett?

Auf dem Klemmbrett war eine Nummer drauf. (siehe Anfangspost) Wenn ich die bei Siemens eingebe findet es nichts. Jedoch müsste ich privat bestellen, da ich keinen Zugang zur Siemens Seite habe. (falls denn sowas geht)

Gibt es denn keine Händler die original Kleinteile verkaufen?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 September 2017)

Frag doch mal bei einem Elektromaschinenbaubetrieb in deiner Gegend nach, am Besten das alte Klemmbrett als Vorlage mitnehmen.
Wir hatten damals diverse Klemmbretter auf Lager, auch viele gebrauchte von verschrotteten Motoren (Exoten).


----------



## oliver.tonn (22 September 2017)

tnightlife schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort. Seriennummer? Von dem Motor oder dem Klemmbrett?


Vom Motor, dann könnte ich bei Siemens eventuell mal nach einem Preis schauen.
Ansonsten den Vorschlag von Thoma_v2.1 versuchen.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet


----------



## tnightlife (22 September 2017)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Vom Motor, dann könnte ich bei Siemens eventuell mal nach einem Preis schauen.
> Ansonsten den Vorschlag von Thoma_v2.1 versuchen.
> 
> Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet



Die Motordaten hatte ich bereits genannt. Vom Typenschild kann ich dies entnehmen:

1AV3090B 1LE1003-0EB0

Danke


----------



## oliver.tonn (22 September 2017)

Das scheint aber nur die Typennummer und nicht die Seriennummer zu sein.



Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (24 September 2017)

Kauf einfach irgend ein Klemmbrett wo die Abmessungen halbwegs passen. 
Das ist doch eh alles das selbe. Da muss man kein Original Siemens Teil nehmen.


Ein eiliger Elektriker klemmt dir das Zeug sogar mit Blockklemmen an.


----------



## offliner (25 September 2017)

Die Bestellnummer des Motors ist nicht komplett, da fehlt noch ein Block. Um das Ersatzteil zu finden wird auch die Seriennummer benötigt. Mach doch mal ein Foto vom Typenschild.


----------



## tnightlife (2 Oktober 2017)

offliner schrieb:


> Die Bestellnummer des Motors ist nicht komplett, da fehlt noch ein Block. Um das Ersatzteil zu finden wird auch die Seriennummer benötigt. Mach doch mal ein Foto vom Typenschild.



Danke für die Hilfe. Habe zufällig auf ebay ein Klemmbrett mit den gleichen Maßen gefunden. Hatte zwar nicht die selbe Nummer, sah jedoch genauso aus und hatte dieselbe Maße.


----------

